# swollen belly and red.



## allaboutfish (May 18, 2011)

here's a picture of what im talking about








i noticed it today and she still swims normal and eats.


----------



## ArtyG (Jun 29, 2011)

White clouds get like that when they get older. My now 3 year old school of 6 all look that way now.


----------

